# Barn-safe Heat Lamps!!!



## catharina

I can't wait to tell everyone about Premier 1 Supplies' heat lamp made for kids, lambs, & chicks! It looks like it's made of very sturdy plastic with a strong cover over the bulb! It was about $35 but that seems not too bad for the peace of mind it could give.

premier1supplies.com



:fireworks:


----------



## toth boer goats

I was thinking about getting some of those, it doesn't seem like you can get them anywhere else, right?


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

We ordered 4 that are supposed to arrive on Thursday.


----------



## goatblessings

I really like mine. I use a lower wattage bulb, 125. Keeps them plenty warm in their barrel. You still have to keep the cords away from goats that may chew. I put mine up well before and see if I have any problems with goats trying to get to it, etc. So much better than the regular lamps!


----------



## fivemoremiles

Having the goats lay on the cold ground and with heated back or burnt hair or chewing on the cord just sounds dangerous to my goats health.
so I got dog house heat pads for my kids.
low fire danger long life ( one is ten years old) in the long run very cost efficient.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

We use those heat lamps too! I need to order another one! 

Actually the bulbs aren't low enough to burn any hair in the actual lamp cover/holder. You'd have to see the lamp. It has a protective cover. 

I've thought about getting the higher wattage tho. I don't have a barrel. It's just on side of kidding pen and it doesn't seem that warm to me. I have the clear bulbs. I've wondered if the 125's in the red bulbs would be warmer??

For those who have them can you tell me if it's a lot warmer than the clear 125's?


----------



## catharina

I'd love to hear more about the "barrel" & the dog house heating pad.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS

Buck Naked Boers said:


> We use those heat lamps too! I need to order another one!
> 
> Actually the bulbs aren't low enough to burn any hair in the actual lamp cover/holder. You'd have to see the lamp. It has a protective cover.
> 
> I've thought about getting the higher wattage tho. I don't have a barrel. It's just on side of kidding pen and it doesn't seem that warm to me. I have the clear bulbs. I've wondered if the 125's in the red bulbs would be warmer??
> 
> For those who have them can you tell me if it's a lot warmer than the clear 125's?


 Ours arrived yesterday. We got the 175 watt bulbs. I'll let you know how they work


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Ok thank you!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Ohhhhh I mis spoke! It is the 175 watt we already have! I have the clear bulbs and I just don't think they are warm enough! But not sure if red bulbs with same wattage would be warmer? Did you get clear or red bulbs?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

It's the 250 watt I'm thinking about trying. Does anyone know about red vs clear bulbs in same wattage ? Does color matter to make it warmer?


----------



## toth boer goats

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f218/red-clear-bulb-heat-lamp-178404/index2.html


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Lol sorry. Forgot about that link Pam!thanks for passing it on.


----------



## toth boer goats

:laugh:


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

I'm not usually such a ding bat! But have been having days like that lately. Not sure whether to blame it on menopause or what.....lol. Today I was out with my son getting the burn pile up and going good and went out to the pasture to check our mole traps (yup that time of year again) and couldn't find my phone when I got to the house......looked and looked and then my husband tried to call my phone. He said um has your battery died I can't trace where your phone is. And panic hit me......the burn pile! After digging through it ummmm there it was......too hot to touch and smoldering! UGH.....I don't do this stuff! Really!!! But wow something is going on....like my brain isn't working! So the only thing I can think is....its gotta be menopause...turn 50 this year. lol.

Tami


----------



## toth boer goats

I know the feeling don't feel bad. 
We all go through it. It isn't fun mind you, but at least we have something to blame, LOL


----------



## jaimn

Buck Naked Boers said:


> my phone. .....the burn pile!
> Tami


I could totally see that phone falling out of your pocket without you knowing it! Consider that one the phones' fault


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Thank you! Yeah I felt like a complete idiot! When I couldn't find it and hubby said....um have you checked the burn pile? lol. I thought no it couldn't be there!!! ugh. New phone next wk. Happy for referbished phones! lol.

tami


----------



## toth boer goats




----------

